# Does anyone own a Percheron?



## suzyqet (5 March 2010)

Hi, I am hopefully going to be having Percheron mare on loan shortly and was wondering if anyone on here has one? Or has had dealings with them?

She is an unbacked 4 year old who has had minimal handling but aparrently is very laid back.

She will be coming from France.

Although I have had dealings with large horses, I have never had dealings with 'heavy' horses.

If anyone can offer any tips or advice it would be greatly received.

Many thanks to all in advance.


----------



## Puppy (5 March 2010)

You're getting a horse on loan from France?


----------



## xebec (5 March 2010)

Wouldn't it have been wiser to have done your research beforehand?

Have you ever dealt with a barely handled horse of any size before, let alone one the size of a Percheron?

Have you had the horse vetted?

Have you viewed the horse yourself or are you simply relying on the words of somebody who wishes to loan you a horse that it's 'laid back'?      

If the answers to the last two questions above are 'no' then you need to be prepared that the article you bought might not necessarily match the description in the catalogue!

It begs the question why on earth you are bringing a horse over from France to loan - could you not find one more local to you?


----------



## Lollii (5 March 2010)

Hhmmm I look after my OH's two Percherons both geldings, both 18.hh, they act like Sherman tanks, they will barge through anything if they can (post and rail fences atm) and just because they can  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I wouldn't have one again, they eat &amp; poo *so* much 
	
	
		
		
	


	





On the other hand if you like heavy horses I'm sure you will be fine as they can be lovely, they will stand tied up and behave if they have something to eat, they are quite nice to poodle (hack) around on (ride &amp; drive) if you like that sort of thing (I don't) and love a good brush, but there is a lot of them to groom 
	
	
		
		
	


	








)

Oh and a set of shoes is twice the normal rate  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hope I haven't put you off  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Here they are with their 'mini me' eyeing up another p&amp;r fence to crush:


----------



## HumBugsey (5 March 2010)

I have looked after 5 young percherons, 4 of whom were not the best handled when they arrived. TBH you need to know what you're doing with them. Dopes on ropes are made, not born. You have to be strict with them. P's are very clever and very live, they're not what everyone expects of a heavy. 

On the other hand they are very loving and have lovely active paces. I adore the breed now.


----------



## trundle (5 March 2010)

This wouldn't be another of those rather peculiar French "rescue" things, would it?

I have to say, given that you presumably haven't even seen this horse in the flesh if it is coming from France, you're taking an awful lot on trust (is it really laid back, is it sound, etc). Are you expecting to turn it into a riding horse i.e breaking and backing it yourself?

I know someone from another board who had a Perch as their first horse, and while it was a stunning horse, it was also VERY stroppy and knew how to use its size to get out of doing anything it didn't want to do. Don't forget, like most heavies, they mature late, so yours won't even hit her Kevin years for another couple of years. 

Is she on permanent loan to you?


----------



## janeprince (5 March 2010)

I have a percheron 4 yr old, she is approx 16.1 hh.

I bough her as a driving mare to go with my boulonnais mare.  Of the two I would say the percheron is the quieter but of course every horse is different.

I do wonder though at loaning from France most french breeders of quality percherons would sell + there not that expensive in France.

Mine like Lollies cost a lot to shoe but both my mares live out without rugs and have only 2/3 bale of hay a day.  

regards


----------



## BBH (5 March 2010)

http://www.percheron.org.uk/



This site may be helpful or offer some pointers as to who to contact.

Good luck with your new mare.


----------



## suzyqet (5 March 2010)

ok, maybe I should give you some more background seeing as I have been jumped on by some people!

I currently have a 17hh ID x who I have owned for 14 years since she was weaned. I trained her, backed and schooled her myself. I have over 30 years experience. Have 10 acres of land with Electric Fencing to divide the fields up and hedges as perimeter fencing!

I have absolutely loads of photos of this horse and I know the owner.

The owner is selling up and would rather the horse went to someone she knows.

Saying barely handled, I mean she has not been taken out of her field for a very long time, although she has regular visits from the farrier etc.

I have done loads of research but have not 'spoken' to anyone who owns one or deals with them on a day to day basis.

I asked for some advice, not to be questioned about my capability.


----------



## BBH (5 March 2010)

Don't worry about people jumping down your throat on here, you'll soon get used to it.


----------



## Sessle (5 March 2010)

Don't know to much about them to be honest, but they are gooooorgeous! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Good Luck with your new neddie!


----------



## janeprince (5 March 2010)

Hi Truly didn't mean to jump down your throat but I would really suggest you contact one of the percheron breeders thst LHS linked to my percheron is from one of those studs and I can promise you that most percheron breeders are more than willing to help with advice.

Failing that if you live up on the East coast on Sunday is the annual percheron Stallion day there you can meet both horses and breeders in the flesh and see what you think.

The percheron society is really friendly please do call them.


----------



## suzyqet (5 March 2010)

A further point to add

I am hoping that she will remain barefoot, and yes I have already spoken to my farrier about her (and my vet too). So again, yes I have done my homework and know about what to expect for about 70% of it, but just that little 30% gap which needs to be filled.

We have less than 100yds of road work to do before you hit bridleways and have miles of beach to ride on.

She will be used as a poodle about on horse as at nearly 40 with 2 children, I have done my share of competing and attending shows etc so I am looking for a quieter lifestyle hacking which my current horse is not cut out to do!

Thank you to LHS and Sessle and thanks to Lolliie for the photo! They look lovely.


----------



## Lollii (5 March 2010)

Don't take it personaly, there is A LOT of history on this forum with regards to French rescue horses, it is because you put the words Loan, French, Horse in the same post  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Anyway, enjoy your new horse, I am sure you will be fine, posts lots of pics and let us know how you are getting on ... rather you than me with a big 'P'


----------



## MrsMozart (5 March 2010)

As others have said, French rescue apart, a number of people come on the Forum who have no experience whatsoever and go and get something totally unsuitable, then there's another horse that has an awful time of it.

Have a hug and a hot choccy. Look forward to the piccies


----------



## Witchy (5 March 2010)

Oh but look, aren't they just stunning!! Very nearly got one myself, then ended up with Short-Shanks!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[ QUOTE ]











[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (5 March 2010)

The OP has stated she is very knowledgable about horses, so I am sure she will have had her new loan horse thoroughly checked and vetted, like any responsible sensible owner would. 
She's obviously not some well meaning novice who would take on something unseen.

Good luck with your new horse.


----------



## trundle (5 March 2010)

They are stunning horses indeed. I love that photo of the Percherons with their "mini-me".  If you crossed one with a TB, i bet you'd get a lovely HW riding horse! 

Sorry the OP feels jumped on. However, I'd ask the same questions of anyone who said they were getting a loan horse and implied they'd never actually seen the horse in question.


----------



## Kat (5 March 2010)

We had one come to the yard where I ride for reschooling with a view to becoming a working livery but it went back after a few weeks as it was too much of a handful! 

It was gorgeous looking though. 

They have a reputation as being excellent ride/drive horses capable of much more that just pootling round the lanes, in fact the french cavalry use them as ridden horses and they are apparently quite good at dressage. 

They also have extremely good feet and are often fine barefoot. 

Good luck and post us some pictures!


----------



## aimeejay (5 March 2010)

Never dealt with one, but I think they are just amazing horses! Good luck with your new ned!


----------



## adagio (5 March 2010)

We own a percheron x which I bought as a 3yr old from local horse sale for my OH. He looked dreadful and had been broken to drive at 2!!!! He is now 5, is ridden by all the family (inc 15 yr daughter), hunts regularly and whipped in when whips horse went lame. I have also  pootled him around small x country course and later on this year I hope to teach him to jump properly but will be taking it slow as he is still growing!! He can be a bit bolshy when you are on the floor but will move over when asked, stands perfectly for the farrier and is a true gentleman when you are mounted. He is the most affectionate of all our horses and if we are doing stuff in the field he will follow us round like a dog.
Go for it and have lots of fun.


----------



## kinkin (5 March 2010)

There used to be one on the yard where I kept mine. Young horse with a novice rider but they seemed to get on fine, did all sorts together, very well mannered on the ground. Mind you he wouldn't think twice about walking through the fence to our field! I couldn't count the number of times we had to get him out  and repair the fence! Beautiful when there all scrubbed up to.


----------



## suzyqet (5 March 2010)

Thank you for the positive comments.

I appreciate that they are big powerful horses and I know that I will have my work cut out teaching the ground rules as it were.

I have been watching a few videos (kindly supplied by youtube) of Percherons doing dressage! WOW! That canter looks like a real powerful rocking horse ride!

I just cannot wait to go on the beach!

I promise to post pictures for everyone whos interested when she arrives.

We have lots to arrange before hand. We are still in the very early stages at the moment.

For all those concerned about vetting etc, she is having a full vetting and health check complete with swabs for infectious diseases etc before she travels. We have had a quote from the transporters and we have just got to let them know when we are ready.

Will keep you all updated if interested but please, keep the information coming please and stories, good or bad! Need to be prepared!

Thanks.


----------



## suzyqet (5 March 2010)

sorry for another question, but those who have mentioned problems with them walking through fencing, have any of these fences been electric?

The energizer I use is a pretty powerful one and all the horses respect it once they have had a shock.


----------



## Rosehip (5 March 2010)

Hi, oh Im all green eyed, Ive always wanted a P!! I worked for a while with Shires before going back to a 'normal' yard, and I would have the heavies any day of the week! 
Good luck and keep us updated! I dont really have anything advice wise, but would prob be thinking of getting form heavy duty wire and a good shock going through it, all heavies are seemedly immune to electric! lol! x


----------



## Happytohack (5 March 2010)

I have two heavies and adore them.  One is 17.3 and one is 17hh.  As long as you use your common sense, heavies are wonderful.  One of mine weighs 1 tonne 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  The most important thing is to teach them that they are never to come into your space.  Mine never barge - I can open their stable doors and they wait patiently to have a headcollar put on before coming out.  They are very quick to learn and Percherons are certainly bright.  I always think most heavies are broken too young which can lead to arthritic problems later on, so the fact that yours is 4 and unbacked is a bonus.  They obviously take longer to get fitter, need big rugs (equestrian clearance to rugs especially for "big boys and girls"), my gelding takes 7ft 6", and bigger stables, transport etc.  As Percherons naturally have good blue feet, you will probably be alright barefoot.  My two have to be shod and I have a wonderful farrier who does heavies without charging me the earth.  Good luck and lets have some piccies when your Percheron arrives.


----------



## phoebeast (5 March 2010)

i ride a 15 year old mare at work (a riding school). she's like a giant pony haha! very comfy and willing, behaves herself and is great even with kids.


----------



## Donkeymad (5 March 2010)

My friend has one, she is now rising four and been owned for three years by my friend. She is gorgeous but does need firm handling. Good luck, can't wait to see photos.


----------



## M_G (5 March 2010)

They are lovely I prefer mine fried but they are just as good grilled or baked


----------



## FanyDuChamp (5 March 2010)

I have a draft, not a Percheron but an Ardennes (Trait Ardennais) be prepared for snide comments from people. We had a lovely one from a fellow member of our riding club she said "shouldn't it be pulling logs?"  I think the thinking can be if it is not a TB or WB it is useless. 

Some people on the breeding part of this forum were very anti breeding from her, I got some not very nice PMs. But I also got some lovely PMs and advice. So please don't mind about what some people on here say, most people are very friendly, honest!

Hope yours is well recieved, our mare has proven herself over and over again as a fantastic natured and aimiable little mare. I hope you enjoy your poodling around on her!


----------



## Lollii (5 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
They are lovely I prefer mine fried but they are just as good grilled or baked 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think they are bred in France for meat ... I have been tempted to make burgers out of our two sometimes


----------



## Happytohack (5 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
They are lovely I prefer mine fried but they are just as good grilled or baked 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## FanyDuChamp (6 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
They are lovely I prefer mine fried but they are just as good grilled or baked 

[/ QUOTE ]
What a terribly uncalled for  remark!  
	
	
		
		
	


	













Shall we start with a fricasse of your horse? NO horse deserves to be eaten, whether it is a WB or a draft.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 March 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
They are lovely I prefer mine fried but they are just as good grilled or baked 

[/ QUOTE ]
What a terribly uncalled for  remark!  
	
	
		
		
	


	













Shall we start with a fricasse of your horse? NO horse deserves to be eaten, whether it is a WB or a draft.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I take it, you are vegan then?  

Mind do you REALLY think carrots feel no pain as the they are cruelly diced and thrown still live into a boiling pan 
	
	
		
		
	


	












..........***sobs poor carrots***


----------



## HumBugsey (6 March 2010)

It's more often boulanaise and thier crosses bred for meat, and as long as they are raised ethically (like all farm animals) who cares if people eat horse meat. Anyway, I digress.

I've been racking my brain for a usful tip breed specific tip and I've thought of one! 

I found while on the ground they very easily "lock on" to an object/person/etc and that's when they get bargey and run over you. I found it easiest (while the process of manners was being installed obv) to always use a long leadrope and a thin/rope halter, no wide flat leather jobs that you see on a lot of big'uns because they just lean, and to circle, never pulling back as they seem to just take it as a personal challenge to drag you! TBH it's a tactic that seems to work with any sort of chunk!


----------



## suzyqet (6 March 2010)

Thanks for that tip HumBugsey.
I am thinking of using a Monty Roberts Dually Halter. Would this be any good do you think?


----------



## Andalusianlover (15 March 2010)

Hi there.  I have a Spanish Norman which is Andalusian x Percheron.  He's built like his Percheron mum but has been handled since a 5 month weanling and is very well mannered.  He was bred by "Silversons" who posts on this forum.  She has several (5/6) Percheron mares and a stallion as well so if you need any tips/advice then get in touch with her.  Percherons jump like stags and I'm sincerely hoping mine is true to rumour.  The Americans breed Spanish Normans as sports horses to take part in all disciplines.


----------



## ltoolan (20 March 2010)

Hi Suzy
Not sure if your still checking replies after some of the somewhat unhelpful remarks.  I have a Percheron. They come in two types and he is of the large variety. He performed stud duties and was gelded late so looks like a stallion (full crest etc) and is probably livlier than your average gelding. He came to me well handled, probably due to his stud duties, and I can honestly say he is an absolute pleasure to own. So much lighter on the end of a rope than my IDxTB mare. 
It good that you've got a decent amount if land as they do trash your paddocks in the winter  due to their size.
Mine is used as a happy hack for my boyf. They both appear clueless but the horse adores andy and quite literally will do anything for him. He doesn't spook, just stops to have a look at something, and never bogs off with him (thank god as quite frankly you'd have no chance of stopping him!).
His feet are very hard so he is not shod, probably thanks to the Arab in them. Also, thanks to the Arab, they are not the dobbin you may expect. Anton is lovely and forward to ride but as you can imagine it takes some work to get him fit enough to more than plod round the block.
They are not as quite good doers as you would expect but if you'd like any tips on good feed for them, I can tell you that on another thread.
If you're looking for rugs, you can't beat the Masta check range for the
. They are the only average priced rugs that will fit. I found the chech tech extra deep a bit too deep (i'm not sure what they are supposed to fit as anton is about as big as you get, baby rhinos perhaps!) but you need to buy them early in the season (August) otherwise they'll all sell out. Equestrian clearance warehouse do them for great prices.
I'll shut up now, but in summary will say if you have the experience to train abig horse and you are gentle (as they're quite sensitive souls) but consistent and firm in your handling, you will be rewarded with a loving, gentle but livelier than you may expect (in Nice way) horse that will give you loads of pleasure. Do expect your new horse to be a local celebrity though. Any new horsey friends I meet in the county seem to know my horse and anyone passing us in a car whilst hacking definitely moves out of our way, usually sitting in the car with their mouths gaping open, mouthing to their passenger "Oh my god, that horse is massive!".
Best of luck with your new friend. X


----------



## ltoolan (20 March 2010)

P.s. Will regret saying this, but mine's never broken out of his field since I've had him but I have the electric fence on all the time And he fed a high fibre diet with a good amount of hay in his field in the winter (they will walk straight through post and rail). Also, teaching him how to have his feet picked out and held up for the farrier was interesting - I hope I never have to teach a +1 tonne horse to due that again, my back really hurt!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (20 March 2010)

I have a Percheron X.  Bought him as unbroken 3 yo colt. Not what we were looking for but he had that "something".  Had him gelded and broken.  He has wonderful feet and unlike other heavies they do not spread. He has showjumped, hunter trialled and done Riding Club 1 DE all very sucessfully.  He is now 18 and just hacks and hunts.  He has loads of presence, a real look at me horse. He is forward going, bouncy and great fun to ride. He is fine with electric fencing but if it needs a new battery he knows it!! Agree that Masta rugs fit them well as they have a lot of front on them.  My boy has had his fair share of injuries, mainly due to him being so go, go, go but just shrugs them off and we keep going.   Would I have another....yep definitely.
(Don't know how to do pics....if someone could point me in right direction be v grateful.............can only offer weightwatcher caramel bar...sorry. Diet starts Monday.....again!!)


----------



## suzyqet (21 April 2010)

I would just like to say thank you to everyone who has posted advise on this thread. It really is helpful.
A little update for everyone who is interested.
I have been in contact with the British Percheron Horse Society and provided she is registered with the French society, she will be eligible for registration with them too! Well, guess what, although she has never been registered with the French society, she is eligible and will be registered with them before she comes over here! Yay!
I have also spoken to a breeder in Hampshire (not even sure if you use this forum and have spoken to you on here too?) who has been extremely helpful and given me some really great tips and advice.
i know some of you were concerned about her coming over from France, as in, you dont know what your gonna get etc if you havent seen it. Well, as I dont have a passport, me travelling over there to see her is not possible, but, my parents are hopefully going to see her within the next week or so and are going armed with camera, video camera, tape measure, headcollar (for sizing) and a list from me of what I want to know.
I have also just been offered a saddle which should/hopefully fit her. Good quality 18 inch saddle from the saddle company, so hopefully, when the time is right, I will have a saddle for her.
I have spoken to both my vet and farrier about her and they are both more than happy to treat/work with her etc. My vets assistant actually has a percheron x herself! They were very encouraging! My vet will be out to check her over etc when she arrives and has said that 2 weeks quarantine period should be more than sufficient.
So, as you can see, the ball is really rolling now and things are starting to fit into place.
I'm getting really excited now! I'm acting like a child at Christmas, not a nearly 38 year old mother of two! lol.
Anyway, I do have a couple of pictures of her if anyway would like to see them, but, errm, I dont know how to post them on here. Could someone kindly let me know how please?
Itoolan - thanks for your help too! Any info you want to throw in my direction, I will gladly receive. With regards to feeding, I was thinking of a high fibre diet which my horses are curently being fed now anyway. Obviously, the quantity might need to be a bit different me thinks. Having said that, she currently just has hay, and no hard feed at all. But then again, she does have 10 acres of grazing all to herself!!!!!
Do you know by any chance what they are like with haylage? Although I currently feed hay, as we have had such a hard winter this year, there are rumours of the price of hay going through the roof this year, so was thinking of perhaps buying haylage to mix with hay. I buy the big round bales and put the hay out in the field twice a day, 3 times a day if needed. I stuff old readi-grass bags full of hay, and when it was snowing, between 4 horses/ponies, they were getting 16 bags per day!!!!
anyway, I'm now rambling on about nothing, but yes, please, if anyone wants to give me any more info, then please do. I will appreciate it.
Many thanks again to all of you.


----------



## Kat_Bath (21 April 2010)

Hiii!

I rarely post but just thought I'd pop on a reply to say I think the breeder you may have been in touch with is Robert Sampson? If not, do get in touch with him (he's near Fordingbridge) as both him and his family are lovely (I worked with heavies in the summer before uni and was in regualr contact with Robert and his son Tom).

Good luck with your potential pone! I love heavies and really look forward to having one when I'm older and the time is right. I have a particular soft spot for Suffolks especially, having worked with them. And I ride a 3/4 Percheron mare where we ride at uni and she is so so lush!

There was a picture thread I replied to the other day which incl. lots of pictures of heavies at Robert's farm-it can't be far down the pages in the Photo Gallery-take a look!

I'm usually only a lurker on here but will keep a look out for your posts-make sure you get pics up soon (the way to do it is to host them on photobucket and then copy the IMG code into a post).

Kat


----------



## janeprince (21 April 2010)

Good luck with the horse, I am glad it is going so well,  the percheron people are really nice arent they?

As it was hampshire you found the breeder I think it probably was Robert and he wont steer you wrong on advice.

As to the saddle my percheron who is 4 is in a 18 wide panther gp and my boulonnais 9 who is very wide is only in a 18 wide ideal 1310.

When it comes to bridles headcollars try blue horse equine in mere wiltshire, she is much cheaper than the ebay lady selling heavy horse stuff.

Good luck with regards to the photos if you get a photobucket / flickr account and upload the pictures to there you just have to copy the img code displayed under your pics and they should display here.

my horses do not have any feed they are out on 6 acres, 2 summer paddocks of approx 1.5 acres each then there winter paddock of 3 acres.  

I have stopped feeding hay now but i found really good quality hay this year and used approx 2/3 a small bale a day in the worst weather then went down to 1/2 bale by Feb/March.  I only started feeding hay in december as well.


Jane


----------



## suzyqet (23 April 2010)

right, I am hoping that you should see below a couple of photos

here goes (hope it works)













these are quite recent ones of her!


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (23 April 2010)

Wow she is beautiful but HUGE!!!!! 

Lets hope she picks up personal space commands quickly!  

I have met a number of percherons and have loved ALL of them (but i do have a heavy's soft spot!)

Good luck with her and make sure you post when she is over here!! 

all very exciting!


----------



## lindsayH (23 April 2010)

She's STUNNING! Absolutely gorgeous, you lucky thing! My next door neighbour has a perchie who I drool over regularly. She is only 5'5" and size 8 ish but she has hunted and even done battle reenactments with him! Best of luck with her, keep us updated.


----------



## Oberon (23 April 2010)

Just so you can see. Percherons can go barefoot

http://www.progressivehorse.co.uk/html/rusty.html

I don't have a Percheron but I have an Ardennes X who I took on as an unhandled two year old.

STEEL TOE CAPPED BOOTS and gloves while you are halter breaking!

My boy is a sweet, sensitive if a bit stubborn lad but he can keep up with anyone and NEVER gets tired.

During spring and autumn he becomes ignorant to lead so I use a cheapy rope bitless bridle from ebay to lead with and it does the trick.

Good luck, you lucky girl!


----------



## kiteman0 (23 April 2010)

well, ive brought a percheron too.
about 3/4 weeks ago,
this is my wifes first horse and ive always been around them.
they are a beutifull large horse. 17.2 hh
ours is a true gentleman,
i brought a wintec 18" saddle for him with the adjustable gullets so we can get a good fit,
ive also brought a elsticated breast strap to help the saddle stay in place and not move back.
we had him reshod last week and it cost no more than the other horses at the yard,
my wife is a complete novice and handles him and learning to ride him with great ease.
i fell in love with him the day i saw him 
http://






he has been fully clipped due to doing some hunting thru the winter and he needs a good wash. 
he is filthy.

so what do you all think???


----------



## suzyqet (2 August 2010)

Latest Update - She is being collected from France this week!

She should hopefully, be with me by the weekend! Will post a new thread when she arrives.


----------



## EventingDaun (2 August 2010)

Just to add to all of the useful stories about percherons, I also have an 18hh gelding. Let no one put you off by saying draft horses can't do x y or z! Brego events (upto 4 foot sj, and higher xc) something that I was laughed at for saying I wanted to try with him. You might get some funny looks but these horses are just as capable with doing competitive disciplines as any others.
Also, he is kept barefoot, with no suplementary food or nutritional supplements - the cheapest horse I've owned by a mile!


----------



## charlieandblue (2 August 2010)

i dont own a percheron myself, but i wish i did! ;D good luck with her, im sure you will get on fab !  xx


----------



## suzyqet (2 August 2010)

EventingDaun said:



			Just to add to all of the useful stories about percherons, I also have an 18hh gelding. Let no one put you off by saying draft horses can't do x y or z! Brego events (upto 4 foot sj, and higher xc) something that I was laughed at for saying I wanted to try with him. You might get some funny looks but these horses are just as capable with doing competitive disciplines as any others.
Also, he is kept barefoot, with no suplementary food or nutritional supplements - the cheapest horse I've owned by a mile!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you ED. I have been advised not to feed hard food as I will be throwing my money away, and yes, I too am hoping to keep her barefoot and just feed her hay. She will be living out 24/7 anyway but will have hay if needed.

I would also like to say, that I have followed your Blogs and viewed your videos on many occassions. I sooo wish you were in the UK. You have been a great inspiration. Thank you.


----------



## EventingDaun (2 August 2010)

Thanks, it's always worrying when I post something new; I'm so proud of my boy, and don't want anyone to be laughing, so it's nice to hear positive comments


----------



## Kokopelli (2 August 2010)

suzyqet said:



			Thanks for that tip HumBugsey.
I am thinking of using a Monty Roberts Dually Halter. Would this be any good do you think?
		
Click to expand...

I use this on my boy (he's a tiny dainty thing I know) but they are brilliant for teaching manners to him although I don't know if it will be that good on a bigger horse.


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2010)

My friend is on her second one!  They are great.  

The first one did BE intros - always clear, although always had a cricket score of time faults.  It has about 90 BD dressage points - working advanced medium.

The new one hasn't done much.  Just did their first prelim and got 70+%.  Jumps really well too.

Both very easy to handle and hack.  Both live out without rugs and are fantastically good doers.  They have had haylage, but won't need much.. One thing to watch is flaky skin in the feathers..

Good luck with her.  I would never have looked at one before meeting my friend's, but they are super horses.  You will have fun with her I'm sure!


----------



## suzyqet (5 August 2010)

She's on her way!


----------



## suzyqet (6 August 2010)

For all those of you who are interested, she has now arrived. Photos on in thread 'she's arrived' . Original I know (Not). LOL.


----------



## Vidock (9 November 2010)

To all Percheron lovers out there! Did you know that the French Percheron Horse Society will be hosting the Percheron World Congress on September 23, 24 and 25, 2011? It will be held at the Haras du Pin, in Normandy. There should be hundreds of Percherons there from all over Europe, strutting their stuff and showing how extraordinarily versatile they are!


----------

